# Anyone familar with this breeder?



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I just got back from the Ct pet show and was able to connect with a couple of local Maltese breeders. The first was Kevyn Thomas. He isn't a member of the AMA but is active in showing (often internationally) as well as other organizations. He seemed to answer all my questions "correctly" as taught by this great forum, but I was a little concerned when he said he lets his puppies go based on weight, not age. I believe the weight was 1.5 lbs, which he says is roughly 10-12 wks. He says he's never had a problem with a hypoglycemic dog. I also got the opportunity to talk with Ingela Gram, an AMA member who was showing a maltese at the show. I didn't bother asking her for puppy availability as she charges $3000/puppy-out of my price range. But, she did say Kevyn was a reputable breeder and I would wind up with a very nice pet quality maltese with a good temperment. I'm finding many good opportunities to buy far out of state and have it shipped, but it would really be nice to see the puppies in person first, that's why I'm leaning towards Mass-only an hours drive away.

Any thoughts on this breeder or his practice of letting go of his pups based on weight?
thanks


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am not an authority on this in any way. I will be interested to see the replies of some of our breeders regarding this post. It seems to me that going by weight might be a better idea than going by age. I'm not sure what the optimal weight would be, but I sort of feel that sometimes a little pup might not be ready to leave at 12 weeks due to their weight. So this breeder might let a larger puppy go a week ahead of schedule, but it would also follow that he'd keep a smaller pup longer than 12 weeks.......Right?

Good thread.....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I use the weight plus the age rule. I will not let one leave earlier than 12 weeks because of the shots I want in them before they go to their new home. As for weight, I would really have to know the person well and know they have experience caring for one that is 1 1/2 pounds. My ideal weight for them leaving is at least two pounds. If a pup is not two pounds at twelve weeks, and I don't think it is ready to leave, then I won't release it.
While we all know that different lines mature at different ages, and the "double the weight at 12 weeks" is only a guideline, if we use the 1 1/2 pound and double it, then we are looking at a three pound pup at maturity. I don't think this guy would be working with that size pups since he does show, so would think there is more maturing that needs to be done before they are ready to go.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just got back from the Ct pet show and was able to connect with a couple of local Maltese breeders. The first was Kevyn Thomas. He isn't a member of the AMA but is active in showing (often internationally) as well as other organizations. He seemed to answer all my questions "correctly" as taught by this great forum, but I was a little concerned when he said he lets his puppies go based on weight, not age. I believe the weight was 1.5 lbs, which he says is roughly 10-12 wks. He says he's never had a problem with a hypoglycemic dog. I also got the opportunity to talk with Ingela Gram, an AMA member who was showing a maltese at the show. I didn't bother asking her for puppy availability as she charges $3000/puppy-out of my price range. But, she did say Kevyn was a reputable breeder and I would wind up with a very nice pet quality maltese with a good temperment. I'm finding many good opportunities to buy far out of state and have it shipped, but it would really be nice to see the puppies in person first, that's why I'm leaning towards Mass-only an hours drive away.
> 
> Any thoughts on this breeder or his practice of letting go of his pups based on weight?
> thanks[/B]


Do you know the name of Kevyn Thomas' kennel? Maybe it will "ring a bell" with someone....

I think it would be hard to say that he has never had a hypoglycemia problem.... the new owners could have had a problem and may not have told him about it...


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

To me it certainly sounds reasonable. We ended up taking our pup home 4 days shy of 12 weeks. It was Thanksgiving weekend and we really wanted the pup to be used to a house full of children since my kids had several days off from school. I recall that she was under 2 lbs when we brought her home, but because our vet is a 24/7/365 facility we were able to take her for her first checkup within the first 24 hours of bringing her home. I would certainly inquire about shots, as Faye said. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Do you know the name of Kevyn Thomas' kennel? Maybe it will "ring a bell" with someone....

I don't believe he has a "name". This has got to be one of the most non-commercial type of breeders around (at least that I've met). He doesn't have an email address let alone a computer-he says he's still in the "stone age". I have his phone number and home address but he says the best way to get in touch with him is to drop him a note snail mail. Apparently he's on the road quite a bit unless he's got a litter at home and very difficult to get ahold of by phone. It's nice to look at an informative, warm & fuzzy website, but I've learned this is certainly not a pre-requisite to being a reputable breeder nor does it mean they are reputable if they do have one.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Do you know the name of Kevyn Thomas' kennel? Maybe it will "ring a bell" with someone....
> 
> I don't believe he has a "name". This has got to be one of the most non-commercial type of breeders around (at least that I've met). He doesn't have an email address let alone a computer-he says he's still in the "stone age". I have his phone number and home address but he says the best way to get in touch with him is to drop him a note snail mail. Apparently he's on the road quite a bit unless he's got a litter at home and very difficult to get ahold of by phone. It's nice to look at an informative, warm & fuzzy website, but I've learned this is certainly not a pre-requisite to being a reputable breeder nor does it mean they are reputable if they do have one.[/B]



I agree 100% with your comments on the fancy websites. Some of the biggest puppymills have the nicest websites. Anyone can learn what to say to put on one to fool the public. 
When I look at a website, I want to see the show pictures. I want to know that person is actively involved in the sport, and not one who has just gone out and bought a dog from someone else with a pedigree. I don't fault people for not adding a pedigree to their site, as I'm computer illiterate and can't figure it out myself, but I do want to have access to the pedigrees if I contact them. Then, I want them to be able to intelligently discuss the dogs in their lines. A good breeder will be able to tell you the points used to determine why a certain male was paired with a certain female, and it won't be that it's because it's the only male they have or because they bought a champion from someone else, so they are breeding all their dogs to him. 
As for the breeder you are considering, people who show their dogs identify them under a name associated with their breeding program. It is the prefix in the dog's name most times. For instance, mine is Bella so dogs I raise and register/show will have Bella at the first of their name to identify that it is one of mine. If he has been showing for a long time, he will certainly have this identifying information. In your case, you got a recommendation from someone respected in Maltese circles who is also a judge, so that speaks pretty highly of this man.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

If he is breeding and showing he must have a kennel name. That establishes his lines.
I don't like that he goes by weight (unless of course it is a tiny). Maltese need to be
kept with the mama until at least 12 weeks of age to teach the pup about being a dog.
Things we cannot teach. It also helps stabilize them to help insure there will be no
hypglycemic attacks. ALL dogs can become hypoglycemic if they don't receive food
often enough or are overexerted, so I feel his statement is misleading. The pups 
also need to have adequate innoculations to deem safe for them to venture out to a new
home. Bile acids testing can be done at this age too. Just my two cents.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I want to be able to very easily contact my breeder if I have questions ... and snail mail.. yikes! That is just not a good way to communicate!

He may end up being a great breeder for you... but not being relatively easy to reach would bother me....


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I have not heard of him , but if Ingela says he is a good breeder then I would tend to believe it. I too had the chance to speak with Ingela at the show today, as she was in the ring and after. I did not see Keven, where abouts did you find him? I loved Ingela's Maltese. Joy was a tiny one too @ 4 lbs. and she has already finished her







I was really happy to see Ingela showing today, she usually has a handler doing it for her, but I was hoping even more Maltese would have been there..But one is better than none







I had a great time being able to talk with different breeders about their dogs as they hit our part of the ring and I also enjoyed the chance to pet all those adorable little ones as they came around the ring and stopped in our area for awhile







and in the grooming circle. My feet are hurting though







I had a hard time leaving







I did run into a few people that had brought their Maltese with them to the expo and there sure were a lot of pugs running aroung there as well


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I have not heard of him , but if Ingela says he is a good breeder then I would tend to believe it. I too had the chance to speak with Ingela at the show today, as she was in the ring and after. I did not see Keven, where abouts did you find him? I loved Ingela's Maltese. Joy was a tiny one too @ 4 lbs. and she has already finished her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I met Kevyn around the ring while he was talking to a woman holding her Maltese (which of course drew me to that area). Did you happen to see the adorable Yorktese one of the visitors brought? She had the floppy ears and adorable face of a Maltese but the coloring of a tannish yorkie-she was SO sweet and cute!! She was wearing a little purple fluffy collar aound her neck











> I want to be able to very easily contact my breeder if I have questions ... and snail mail.. yikes! That is just not a good way to communicate!
> 
> He may end up being a great breeder for you... but not being relatively easy to reach would bother me....[/B]



I agree with you there, ie not being able to communicate easily. I anticipate having lots of questions since this is my first dog and I was hoping my breeder would be there at any given time to respond to my concerns. That's something I'll definitely have to think about more.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi! I've never heard of this guy. Was he an older gentleman? Most young people have computers, cell phones and what ever is popular. Even if Ingela said he was trustworthy I would wonder. If he makes himself accessable when he has litters why isn't he when he is on the road? 
Even my husband who really is from the stone age has finally succummed to using the computer and cell phone.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> Hi! I've never heard of this guy. Was he an older gentleman? Most young people have computers, cell phones and what ever is popular. Even if Ingela said he was trustworthy I would wonder. If he makes himself accessable when he has litters why isn't he when he is on the road?
> Even my husband who really is from the stone age has finally succummed to using the computer and cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


I would describe him as about 50ish, a free spirit kind of guy, perhaps stuck in the 70's who has an absolute passion for his dogs. He spoke very knowledgably about other breeders, recommending me good ones (Rhapsody, Divine) and steering me clear of "not so good ones" like a certain Ma breeder who has a fancy web site. Anyway, I have no doubt he's quite reputable, but I've decided he's not the breeder for me as I want someone who's highly accessible to me throughout the whole process. My husband travels frequently so it won't be that big of a deal to make a day trip out of flying to whatever state our puppy might be.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Hi! I've never heard of this guy. Was he an older gentleman? Most young people have computers, cell phones and what ever is popular. Even if Ingela said he was trustworthy I would wonder. If he makes himself accessable when he has litters why isn't he when he is on the road?
> Even my husband who really is from the stone age has finally succummed to using the computer and cell phone.
> 
> 
> ...


Kevyn's kennel name is Camelot. He is a very small breeder, occasionally shows one in conformation, but his great love is performance events. He has titled Maltese in obedience, rally and agility and is just starting to dabble in tracking. Kevyn does have a home phone and a cell phone but no computer. I'll ask him the next time I see him at a dog show, but I would guess that his "on the road" comment most likely meant that he was out at dog training, a dog club meeting (he is a very active member of at least two clubs in his area) or a dog show. I would also guess that he's more inclined to take a letter and file it in a "prospective owner" file than he would be to retrieve a phone message, write down the number and file it (typical guy!!). And just because someone has a computer doesn't mean that they are responsive. How many posts have we all read from people who have purchased a puppy and then tried repeatedly to reach the breeder via email, phone, fax, to no avail.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=279797
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thanks Mary for confirming that this guy does exist and is just not some irresponsible byb


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Camelot Maltese is June and Frank Woodward. There must be two with that name then?

http://www.maltesedog.com/FlashSmall/camel...dog_website.htm


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

> Camelot Maltese is June and Frank Woodward. There must be two with that name then?
> 
> http://www.maltesedog.com/FlashSmall/camel...dog_website.htm[/B]



Camelot is not an AKC registered kennel name so anyone can use it. Both Kevyn and the Woodwards use the name Camelot and have done so for years. Kevyn breeds on a VERY small scale. Unless you live in MA/CT and are active or interested in performance events, chances are you would never have heard of Kevyn or his Camelot dogs.


----------

